# Appel à témoins: N'avez-vous pas d'effet Mura?



## pharmapetel (12 Avril 2011)

Bonjour, comme vous la savez sûrement la plupart des utilisateurs d'iPad 2 se plaignent d'un problème d'écran sur leur iPad 2 lorsque ce dernier affiche une image noire (ou dans certaines applications comme photos ou le visionage de films avec des bandes noires..)
Une sorte de fuite de rétro éclairage visible en faible luminosité ambiante se distingue alors clairement. Ceci est appelé "effet Mura" et touchait historiquement les premiers écrans LCD. Cela fait une dizaine d'années que le problème n'apparait plus sur les écrans, même d'entrée de gamme.

Alors voilà si ceux qui ont un ecran ne présentant pas ce défaut pouvaient nous rassurer sur le fait que tous les iPad 2 n'ont pas ce pb, ce serait cool ainsi que de nous donner le modèle et la date d'achat histoire de savoir a vue de nez quelles séries seraient le moins touchées..


----------



## pepeye66 (12 Avril 2011)

pharmapetel a dit:


> Bonjour, comme vous la savez sûrement la plupart des utilisateurs d'iPad 2 se plaignent d'un problème d'écran sur leur iPad 2 lorsque ce dernier affiche une image noire (ou dans certaines applications comme photos ou le visionage de films avec des bandes noires..)
> Une sorte de fuite de rétro éclairage visible en faible luminosité ambiante se distingue alors clairement. Ceci est appelé "effet Mura" et touchait historiquement les premiers écrans LCD. Cela fait une dizaine d'années que le problème n'apparait plus sur les écrans, même d'entrée de gamme.
> 
> Alors voilà si ceux qui ont un ecran ne présentant pas ce défaut pouvaient nous rassurer sur le fait que tous les iPad 2 n'ont pas ce pb, ce serait cool ainsi que de nous donner le modèle et la date d'achat histoire de savoir a vue de nez quelles séries seraient le moins touchées..



?? : Pas trés logique ton post !
Si tu veux acheter un iPad2 d'occase là, je comprendrai; mais si non je ne vois pas ce que tu cherches et si ton but est d'acheter alors là, si une ou des séries doivent être plus épargnées ce seront les séries à venir...Peut être !


----------



## pharmapetel (12 Avril 2011)

Le but est pourtant clair: savoir s'il y a des iPad 2 totalement dépourvus de l'effet Mura et s'ils sont nombreux parmis les utilisateurs de MacG.
En effet, je pense (après 5 unités!!) attendre un peu avant de ré-essayer d'en trouver un "normal"... Mais cela nous donnerait un peu l'étendue du problème et permettrait de savoir a partir de quelle date d'achat l'effet devient plus rare.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (12 Avril 2011)

Absoluement aucun problème pour moi... Assez léger le premier jour, puis disparu complètement après quelques jours d'utilisation...

J'ai acheté le mien a l'Apple store du louvres, le 25 mars a 17h10 environ... Ressorti de la boutique (après 8 h de queue pour être dans les 1ers) vers 17h20 avec l'appareil activé et vérifié avec le vendeur... C'est un 64 Go 3G noir...

Voilà pour les infos, depuis c'est que du bonheur...


----------

